# anyone heard of a wood general wood splitter



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys, found a  wood splitter for sell the other day, a guy my dad knows got disable a few years ago and is not able to cut and stack wood anymore he was selling his buckstove and a 36ton, wood splitter with a 10 horsepower engine on it, The splitter looked like it was brand new he said he only use it a few times, the brand name on it is a wood general. has anyone heard of this brand, he said it came from tractor supply, on the side of the h-beam it is rated for industrial, and commercial use, it is built very strong, you can split vertcial and hozi, he wanted 700 for the splitter so i took a chance and got it, he told me that the splitter costed about 2100 dollars four years ago, do you guys think this was a good deal. I have split a few rounds of maple with it works like a dream.


----------



## rdust (Aug 20, 2009)

Never heard of the name but I've see junk splitters go for 700.  By the sounds of it you did just fine!


----------



## wendell (Aug 20, 2009)

If it is in the shape you say, you got a very good deal. But of course, no one will believe you until we see pictures!


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 21, 2009)

RIDGERUNNER30....don't tell me you haven't bought that splitter yet. Hell ya that's a good deal.


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 21, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> RIDGERUNNER30....don't tell me you haven't bought that splitter yet. Hell ya that's a good deal.



I'd say he took the plunge.



			
				RIDGERUNNER30 said:
			
		

> he wanted 700 for the splitter so i took a chance and got it...


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2009)

I do remember seeing them at our "Farm and Fleet" stores, but that was several years ago, and only for a brief period in history.  If I remember correctly (and that ain't no guarantee) they were very heavy built splitters.  I think it was a 5" or maybe even a 5.5" cylinder on them.

I would say you did real good on that buy.  NOW GET TO SPLITTIN'.


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Aug 22, 2009)

I will try to post some pics soon, it is built like the northstar wood splitters that northern tool has , I drain the gas, replace the spark plug, put a new fuel line and filter on it, going to replace the hyd oil and filter to be safe, the guy had not use it in over two years, I have split a truck load of maple with it without any problems.


----------



## 'bert (Aug 22, 2009)

If you have already been using it (and all seems good) I don't think I would rush into replacing the Hydro fluid.  Unless it look dirty, the new filter I would do however.


----------

